# Rock Shox Reverb am Nerve XC? Ja oder Nein?



## ml-55 (4. März 2011)

moinsen
ich denke darüber nach, mir ne Rock Shox Reverb ins Nerve XC 9.0 zu stecken
hat da schon irgendjemand Erfahrungen mit gesammelt? Wirklich so geil dass man das unbedingt bracuht? Oder nervt das Zusatzgewicht zu sehr?
welche Einbaulänge ist zu empfehlen - 380 oder 420mm? hab das Radel in Größe M und bin 180cm groß
Original Sattelstütze ist angeblich 400mm

PS: Gibts noch ne empfehlenswerte Alternative zur Reverb?
PPS: Hab eine nagelneue, OVP Reverb mit 31,6 / 420mm im Keller liegen, ist zu verkaufen weil sie nicht ans Canyon passt


----------



## LimaBravo (5. März 2011)

Hallo,

habe bei 177 Größe 86 cm Fußlänge ebenfalls das M und die Sattelstütze ist auf 24 cm raus, ich denke die 380er reicht beim XC in M allemal.
Brauchen tut man beim XC sicher keine, fahre eine Verstellstütze am Torque, da schon eher, muß aber zugeben, daß ich auch schon am XC eine montiert hätte, nur brauch ich da eine mit Versatz nach hinten und da gibt es zur Zeit keine die ich kaufen würde.
Ich denke, das Mehrgewicht ca. 300g ist egal, mir zumindest

lg
l.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silberpfeil1965 (5. März 2011)

Ich habe mir auch eine für mein XC geleistet 
Ich fahre immer mal wieder einige schöne technische Trail, bei den eine Absenkung des Sattels durchaus angebracht ist !
Habe ein XC in Rahmengröße L und bin 186cm groß.
Ich habe eine 420 Reverb verbaut. Das Außenrohr der Reverb ragt ca. 4 cm aus dem Sitzrohr des Rahmens hervor.
Mit deinen Maßen würde ich dir also zu einer 380mm Reverb raten.
Die Stütze funktioniert übringens super und wackelt auch nicht.
Das Mehrgewicht ist nicht spürbar und für mich auch völlig unrellevant.
Wollte sie nicht mehr missen !


----------



## ml-55 (7. März 2011)

cool, danke!
irgendjemand nen nerve xc in m?


----------



## Braunbaer (13. März 2011)

ml-55 schrieb:


> moinsen
> PPS: Hab eine nagelneue, OVP Reverb mit 31,6 / 420mm im Keller liegen, ist zu verkaufen weil sie nicht ans Canyon passt



So ist es, bei CANYON XC/AM hat die Sattelstütze 30,9mm. Steht auch auf der Webseite...


----------



## Ghostrider-KH (6. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen. Spiele auch mit dem Gedanken mir eine Reverb ans XC zu bauen. Wie habt ihr die Leitungen verlegt?


----------



## Braunbaer (8. Juni 2011)

Ghostrider-KH schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen. Spiele auch mit dem Gedanken mir eine Reverb ans XC zu bauen. Wie habt ihr die Leitungen verlegt?



- 1 Kabelbinder Mitte Oberrohr
- 1 Kabelbinder am oberen Ende des Sattelrohres


----------



## nervy1962 (8. Juni 2011)

Hi,

hab zwar nen AM7.0 in XL, aber trotzdem die Frage, die Reverb in 380mm oder 420mm Länge?
Bin 1,93m und Schrittlänge 91cm.
Gibt es ein Gewichtslimit für die Reverb so wie bei der KindShock?

lg

Dirk


----------



## Strider (8. Juni 2011)

Dabei kommt es wohl weniger aufs Rad an als wie du damit fährst. Überlege dir einfach mal wie oft du pro Tour den Sattel runtermachst oder gerne runtermachen würdest.
Wenn das eh nur einmal pro Tour ist brauchste auch keine Reverb


----------



## wtalbiker (8. Juni 2011)

Hi,
ich fahre auch das Nerve XC in M und bin 180 cm groß, hab mir auch vor kurzem die Reverb gegönnt und finde sie super. Die 380 reicht bei mir völlig aus. Das höhere Gewicht stört mich auch nicht. Ich hab die Leitung mit Gummischlaufen (zum Bündeln von Kabeln) am Rahmen befestigt. So kann ich die Reverb ruck zuck abbauen und gegen die leichtere Stütze austauschen, wenn ich ne leichtere Strecke fahren will. Viel Spaß


----------



## heckenheini (10. Juni 2011)

Rock Shox Reverb am Nerve XC? Ja oder Nein?

*JA*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skeal (14. Juni 2011)

Ich hab auch eine in meinem XC und bin sehr froh darum ... selbst wenn ich pro tour nur einmal die stütze senken müsste/wollte hat sichs schon gelohnt.


----------



## Buju77 (24. Juli 2011)

Braunbaer schrieb:


> - 1 Kabelbinder Mitte Oberrohr
> - 1 Kabelbinder am oberen Ende des Sattelrohres





wtalbiker schrieb:


> ... Ich hab die Leitung mit Gummischlaufen (zum Bündeln von Kabeln) am Rahmen befestigt. So kann ich die Reverb ruck zuck abbauen und gegen die leichtere Stütze austauschen, wenn ich ne leichtere Strecke fahren will. Viel Spaß



Gibt es auch eine schönere Methode das Reverb Kabel zu verlegen als mit Kabelbinder am Oberrohr? Irgendwas wie seitlich/unterhalb vom Oberrohr ankleben und das Reverb Kabel wird da durchgesteckt oder so. Bei einem Nerve AM Rahmen ist sowas schon im Rahmen integriert, aber unsere XC Rahmen hat sowas leider nicht.


----------



## TheBrad (24. Juli 2011)

Es gibt sowas hier:
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...sfuehrung-Kunststoff-1-Stk-0721334::4773.html

Mit Sicherheit auch noch in anderen Varianten. Ob's schöner ist musst du entscheiden.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (24. Juli 2011)

ml-55 schrieb:


> ..
> PS: Gibts noch ne empfehlenswerte Alternative zur Reverb?



Ich hab schon einen Kindshock und eine Joplin in 2 Jahren vernichtet. Die Dauerhaltbarkeit der versenkbaren Stützen ist arg schlecht...überlegs Dir gut!

Rase Mamba wäre auch interessant, weil robuster.


----------



## Buju77 (24. Juli 2011)

TheBrad schrieb:


> Es gibt sowas hier:
> http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...sfuehrung-Kunststoff-1-Stk-0721334::4773.html
> 
> Mit Sicherheit auch noch in anderen Varianten. Ob's schöner ist musst du entscheiden.



thx! Mit so etwas würde man es auf einer seite das kabel nicht mehr sehen 



Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Ich hab schon einen Kindshock und eine Joplin in 2 Jahren vernichtet. Die Dauerhaltbarkeit der versenkbaren Stützen ist arg schlecht...überlegs Dir gut!
> 
> Rase Mamba wäre auch interessant, weil robuster.



oha ... hmm das gibt einen schon zu denken, wenn die dinger nicht sehr haltbar sind ...


----------



## jedy (24. Juli 2011)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Ich hab schon einen Kindshock und eine Joplin in 2 Jahren vernichtet. Die Dauerhaltbarkeit der versenkbaren Stützen ist arg schlecht...überlegs Dir gut!
> 
> Rase Mamba wäre auch interessant, weil robuster.



habe seit zwei jahren eine gravity dropper - unkaputtbar, da vollmechanisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven_Kiel (25. Juli 2011)

jedy schrieb:


> habe seit zwei jahren eine gravity dropper - unkaputtbar, da vollmechanisch.



Die Rase Mamba ist auch mechanisch und hat 23 cm Verstellbereich.
Ansonsten finde ich die Gravitydropper auch interessant, weil recht robust.
Von der Rase Mamba liest man Ã¤hnliches im thread:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=495765

PreisgÃ¼nstige "mechanische" Alternative wÃ¤re die Forca fÃ¼r 99â¬...
leicht zu servicen: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8452318&postcount=181
http://www.wavers24.de/scooter/forc...telstuetze-mit-remote-hebel-sps350/a-5001271/


----------



## nervy1962 (25. Juli 2011)

Hat eigentlich schon mal einer die BLACX-Stützen ausprobiert?
In der beschreibung klingts ja nicht schlecht, vorallem der Schlauch bewegt sich nicht mit hoch und runter.
Und überhaupt, bis wieviel Kilo Körpergewicht funktioniert so eine Stütze überhaupt? KindShox gibt ja 90kg als Höchstgewicht an.

lg

Dirk


----------



## felon (25. Juli 2011)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Ansonsten finde ich die Gravitydropper auch interessant, weil recht robust.



Mein Herz schlägt ja eigentlich auch für die Gravity Dropper -  sobald man den Falten-Bag gegen Neopren getauscht hat.
Aber es gibt ja einige Fotos, wo die Gravity Dropper beim mittleren Loch durchgebrochen ist. Wenn die das mit der Schwerkraft so wörtlich nehmen...


----------



## jedy (25. Juli 2011)

felon schrieb:


> Mein Herz schlägt ja eigentlich auch für die Gravity Dropper -  sobald man den Falten-Bag gegen Neopren getauscht hat.
> Aber es gibt ja einige Fotos, wo die Gravity Dropper beim mittleren Loch durchgebrochen ist. Wenn die das mit der Schwerkraft so wörtlich nehmen...



echt? wo gibts die fotos?


----------



## felon (25. Juli 2011)

In diesem Thread sind mehrere:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=414512&highlight=gravity+dropper

Habe das Problem auch in englischen Foren gefunden.
Mit 70 Kilo würd ich's riskieren, passiert ja beim Bergauffahren, also wohl nicht ganz so gefährlich...


----------



## Sven_Kiel (25. Juli 2011)

felon schrieb:


> Mein Herz schlägt ja eigentlich auch für die Gravity Dropper -  sobald man den Falten-Bag gegen Neopren getauscht hat.
> Aber es gibt ja einige Fotos, wo die Gravity Dropper beim mittleren Loch durchgebrochen ist. Wenn die das mit der Schwerkraft so wörtlich nehmen...



Ja, den thread kenn ich. Ebenso gibt es den CB Joplin thread, wo die Klemmen gebrochen sind und den Kindshock-thread mit den fetten Kratzern auf dem casting.

Über die "Rase Mamba" hingegen hat man noch nichts grossartiges schlechtes gelesen. Der trau ich zur Zeit am meisten zu, zumal sie 525Rainer hier im Forum schon grenzwertig getestet und gut bewertet hat:
https://srv15.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7786864&postcount=28


----------



## WarndtWalder.77 (31. Juli 2011)

Ja!

RS-Reverb seit 3 Monaten am XC,
zum Pflichtprogramm mutiert m.E.


----------



## Ghostrider-KH (31. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen. Hab mich endlich dazu entschieden mir ne Reverb ins XC zu bauen. Jetzt die frage ob jemand vielleicht Bilder hat auf denen man sehen kann wie ihr den Schlauch verlegt habt.

Gruß
Ghostrider-KH


----------



## Braunbaer (1. August 2011)

Ghostrider-KH schrieb:


> Jetzt die frage ob jemand vielleicht Bilder hat auf denen man sehen kann wie ihr den Schlauch verlegt habt.



Ich habs mir einfach gemacht und den Zug nur mit einem Kabelbinder am Oberrohr festgemacht. Den Kabelbinder hab ich nur noch abgefeilt, damit keine scharfe Kante bleibt:


----------



## Itekei (27. September 2011)

Am Canyon-Rahmen finden sich u.a. am Oberrohr verschlossene Löcher. Kann man hier eine Führung befestigen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ml-55 (12. Februar 2012)

Auf die Anfangsfrage: Reverb am XC: definitiv!!!
Großer Spaß


----------



## r0cket (13. Februar 2012)

Hi, ich fahr ein XC in M, hab mir ne Reverb in 420 Länge gegönnt, eine Reverb lohnt sich definitiv auch am XC, wenn man an Abfahrten nicht immer absteigen und den Sattel verstellen will.


----------



## x-herder (5. März 2012)

Hat jemand einen heißen Tipp wo man eine Rock Shox Reverb günstig ergattern kann ? Seitdem ich den Thread hier durchgelesen habe brauche ich für mein 2012er XC auch ne Reverb 

Also wer ne Quelle kennt bitte dringend melden


----------



## r0cket (5. März 2012)

x-herder schrieb:


> Hat jemand einen heißen Tipp wo man eine Rock Shox Reverb günstig ergattern kann ? Seitdem ich den Thread hier durchgelesen habe brauche ich für mein 2012er XC auch ne Reverb
> 
> Also wer ne Quelle kennt bitte dringend melden



OK, ich weiß nicht was für dich billig ist, aber ich hab meinem 2012er XC eine Reverb (420er Länge 125er Hub) für 209 über die Preisgarantie von bike24 gegönnt. Ursprungsangebot war von bike-discount.de, ist immer noch aktuell.

Grund für Bestellung bei bike24 war, dass es erstens mein Stammshop ist und zweitens das Entlüftungskit dabei ist.

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1170/a59823/reverb-125-sattelstuetze-309-x-420mm-mmx-rechts.html

hier die Reverb bei bike24
http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;menu=1000,2,110;product=25111

und Infos zur Preisgarantie
http://www.bike24.de/preisgarantie.html

Viel billiger wirst du sie auf seriösem Weg wohl nicht finden


----------



## x-herder (6. März 2012)

Ok danke diese Angebote kenne ich auch, dachte es gibt Sie vielleicht irgendwo grad unter 200 Euros zu kaufen


----------



## Deleted 169926 (6. März 2012)

der blÃ¶de mist mit dem versatz. StÃ¼tzen mit versatz gibt es ja wie Sand am mehr. Bei Berg-ab.de gab es jetzt die Joplin fÃ¼r 136â¬ ohne Remote und mit fÃ¼r glaube 160. Sogar mit roten Eloxteilen. Aber mit S***** Versatz


----------



## x-herder (6. März 2012)

Was bedeutet denn Versatz für nen Neuling schnell und kurz erklärt

Habe halt so rausgelesen das die Reverb am besten von allen ist


----------



## Deleted 169926 (6. März 2012)

die hier ist mit Versatz 

http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=70&products_id=1314

das heist der Kopf der sattelstütze ist nach hinten versetzt (Seatback auch genannt)

der hier ist gerade:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1170/a59823/reverb-125-sattelstuetze-309-x-420mm-mmx-rechts.html


----------



## x-herder (6. März 2012)

Prima danke für die schnelle Erläuterung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## canyoneugen (8. März 2012)

Braunbaer schrieb:


> Ich habs mir einfach gemacht und den Zug nur mit einem Kabelbinder am Oberrohr festgemacht. Den Kabelbinder hab ich nur noch abgefeilt, damit keine scharfe Kante bleibt:


 
Das wird dir mit der Zeit fiese Scheuerstellen an deinem schönem neuen Rahmen hinterlassen.
Verwende lieber die passenden Halter von Canyon.


----------



## Rippenbiest (8. März 2012)

@canyoneugen

Es handelt sich bei dem Rad um ein Nerve XC, die Halterungen am Rahmen gibt es erst beim Nerve AM. Beim XC muss man sich also selber was einfallen lassen, entweder mit Kabelbindern oder halt mit anklebbaren Halterungen (z.B. von Jagwire).

Gruß
Rippenbiest


----------



## canyoneugen (9. März 2012)

@Rippenbiest
OK, verstehe. 
Jedenfalls würde ich versuchen es anders zu lösen. 
Ich fürchte, die Leitung nur mit dem Kabelbinder am Rahmen zu befestigen,
wird seine Spuren hinterlassen. Wäre doch schade drum. Evtl. kann man einen Gummistreifen unterlegen.


----------



## ml-55 (14. August 2013)

noch mal ein Langzeitupdates,
Die Investition hat ohne Ende gelohnt, nutze das Ding ständig, hab immer die optimale Sattelposition und nicht bei Trails immer den Sattel zu hoch zum Gas geben und zu niedrig zum Knie entspannen. 3 meiner Kumpels haben sich jetzt auch sowas zugelegt, also absolut Daumen hoch, das Mehrgewicht ist wumms im Vergleich zum Komfort und Sicherheitsgewinn.

Montage: habs am Unterrohr langgeführt, neben die Bremsleitung, da fällt es kaum auf, einzig die Stelle zum Sattelrohr muss ein wenig abgekürzt werden aber das passt schon, insbesondere da das Rad eh schwarz ist.

Dicker Daumen hoch


----------



## Itekei (15. August 2013)

Habe die Reverb am AM und brauche sie ständig. Gut investiertes Geld. Die Leitung habe ich mit Kabelbindern frei verlegt, das passt.


----------

